# won an auction for...$1, no closing, transfer, 2011 paid



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

Wow...I know you guys have talked about getting TS's for nothing...But, i've never actually seen it happen before...You think they'll insist i send them that $1?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

Ok, so now i'm a bit paranoid...Why didn't anyone else bid??  Its a good week, 2br lockoff in a place that was recently renovated, in Williamsburg, low end 37 TPU in RCI, high end in the 50's...IF i convert it to points, its under $5 a point....What am i missing?


----------



## Free2Roam (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!  You finally made the plunge!  

Fourth of July week in Williamsburg... it looks like a good deal to me. And I wouldn't bother converting it to points. 

I've gotten a couple great deals for $1 on ebay (points under $5 per k). And then I've seen similar deeds (same number of points at the same resort) go for hundreds of dollars. I think it's all about timing.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2011)

Congrats, Ride!

I wouldn't do ANYTHING as far as points goes until you have used this timeshare yourself at least once, and explored all possibilites of using the fixed week.  You may find that converting to points is an unnecessary expense.

Do you have 2011 usage?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2011)

Ride,
Congraduations! 

That is NOT a bad deal at all. I have brought TSs from the same group and all is usually right with them.

Since you have usage this year, you could rent out the smaller side (too late to get RCI account setup). Email the seller and get them to write a Guest Letter to the resort for you to use. Have them email a copy to you (in case the resort loses it).  Make sure the letter allows YOU to change the inbound name.  Such as "Mr Ride and/or his desired guest who he may designate to you"....

As a Fixed Week Wyndham owner, there is no fees for sending a guest. 

*As for all the other Tuggers, RIDE is having a July 4th BBQ at PP. 1PM. *


----------



## Karen G (May 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Do you have 2011 usage?


According to the eBay description, he does. 

Congratulations, Ride. Go have a great free vacation this summer with your daughter and enjoy it. Looks like a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

What do you mean by this?



> IF i convert it to points, its under $5 a point....


----------



## am1 (May 24, 2011)

Now the fun begins.


----------



## esk444 (May 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What do you mean by this?



MF per 1,000 points.  If they are less than $5 it means they are sort of cheap, which makes them more desirable as traders within the Wyndham system.


----------



## antjmar (May 24, 2011)

congrats! looks like you have a  vacation coming up! 
One question, if you add the cost to convert to points wouldnt it  have been better to buy something already converted? I know thats a great week  if you plan to use as a fixed week (or for tradeing) but converting it will cost you more $$


----------



## ampaholic (May 24, 2011)

jumping in eyes wide open - good for you.

Now you need to be in contact with the charity - they will likely send you an email - or you email them.

They will hook you up with the closer then you will give the closer the particulars on how you want to hold ownership - you do know how you want to do that right?

Then they will most likely send you some papers to sign (either electronically or by fax/mail) - this will then allow them to generate a *deed*.

This deed will be recorded in the county where the TS is located - the second the deed is recorded at the county recorders office the TS is your property along with the rights and obligations that are appurtenant to it.

This recording usually precedes the set up of you account with the resort.

Welcome  to the world of TS ownership


----------



## ampaholic (May 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Congrats, Ride!
> 
> I wouldn't do ANYTHING as far as points goes until you have used this timeshare yourself at least once, and explored all possibilites of using the fixed week.  You may find that converting to points is an unnecessary expense.
> 
> Do you have 2011 usage?



Absolutely - this is a great summer week, you may never even want to vacation anywhere else - and if you do this should trade very well in several systems (PI, DAE, TP ect.)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

antjmar said:


> congrats! looks like you have a  vacation coming up!
> One question, if you add the cost to convert to points wouldnt it  have been better to buy something already converted? I know thats a great week  if you plan to use as a fixed week (or for tradeing) but converting it will cost you more $$



Oh yah....Conversion is one of those last resort things in my eyes..for $2500 its not something i plan or even want to do....but in case something happens with the resort ie it falls in to disrepair, i have a falling out with a neighbor or i need a bigger place...you know the odd stuff that you can never REALLY prepare for....or i find i need to make money from rentals instead of enjoying vacations(doubtful) its worth between 184k and 224k depend on if they convert based on the PP points charge or as someone suggested in another thread...the RCI 2br amount


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your first purchase, likely your first of many, and Wyndham points would not be a consideration for me with that week.  You can rent it out for at least the maintenance fees, so it passes that test.  Driving distance to home is good.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 24, 2011)

Congrats!

I bought from them at the beginning of the year. I paid $10.50 total but I didn't get a free use year bawl: ).

It was the fastest and easiest closing I've ever had. Literally all done, including recognized by the resort in a handful of days. It was amazing.

The only thing I didn't like is they sent me a copy of the recorded deed whereas I've always received the origonal as the buyer. I called asking for it but they weren't concerned/willing to do anything about it. It wasn't a big deal but it did annoy me a tad.

Don't freak out because others didn't bid or bid high. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. My win was/is a KILLER TPU generator in RCI at a fabulous resort that trades in *all* the exchange companies. Why no one else wanted it is beyond me!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

My best deals with free use for 2011 have been Pono Kai from Sumday, and that closed in just two months, so I was very pleased.  

Also, Shell points on eBay are free use for 2011 and zero closing costs, $1 bids.  It's a great bargain, but the maintenance fees after the first year free are not low enough to cause me to want a bunch more.  We own around 8,500 points and are done buying.  It's hard to watch those go by without any bids, week after week.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Congratulations on your first purchase, likely your first of many, and Wyndham points would not be a consideration for me with that week.  *You can rent it out for at least the maintenance fees, so it passes that test.  *Driving distance to home is good.



How would i check something like that? I've noticed johnstonga  in the Tug Rentals offered section rents the small side for about $209-$179 a week....so i didn't think it would be a good rental, rental just didn't look like an option to me because of that...I wouldn't be against renting the small side just to cover the cost of my first couple years of RCI membership though


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

Our daughter rents Wyndham Kingsgate and Patriot's Place in summer. Weeks do rent for about $900 or so for a 2 bedroom, but she has an established website.


----------



## ronparise (May 24, 2011)

well damn....I never thought you would do it

You can never tell with an auction.  A Wyndham points contract (mf under 5) just sold for $2950, (included closing costs and transfer.) It was a bigger contract, but still..$3000

You got almost everything you wanted...you did good


I purchased from this guys before, At the risk of inducing deeper buyer's remorse, Ill say, They are quick because they use a quit claim deed, (no title search, no guarantees) I dont much like it, but with only a dollar at risk, (and you will probably get a free vacation) whats the risk?


----------



## antjmar (May 24, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Oh yah....Conversion is one of those last resort things in my eyes..for $2500 its not something i plan or even want to do....but in case something happens with the resort ie it falls in to disrepair, i have a falling out with a neighbor or i need a bigger place...you know the odd stuff that you can never REALLY prepare for....or i find i need to make money from rentals instead of enjoying vacations(doubtful) its worth between 184k and 224k depend on if they convert based on the PP points charge or as someone suggested in another thread...the RCI 2br amount



enjoy your free vacation! 
FYI per wyndham chart that week will get you 182K wyndham points.


----------



## ace2000 (May 24, 2011)

Probably won the bid last week, while everyone was wondering if the world was going to come to end...


----------



## jlwquilter (May 24, 2011)

ronparise said:


> well damn....I never thought you would do it
> 
> You can never tell with an auction.  A Wyndham points contract (mf under 5) just sold for $2950, (included closing costs and transfer.) It was a bigger contract, but still..$3000
> 
> ...



Good Lord! I didn't even realize that until I just checked my deed. If a Limited Warranty Deed is a quick claim deed (and I am guessing it is), then that's what I got.

Ah, well. I've already received my $10.50 value out of it so if anyone comes looking for it, they can have it!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I purchased from this guys before, At the risk of inducing deeper buyer's remorse, Ill say, They are quick because they use a quit claim deed, (no title search, no guarantees) I dont much like it, but with only a dollar at risk, (and you will probably get a free vacation) whats the risk?



Thank you for that information Ron! I'm going to send out an email right now asking exactly the Owners name and any other information i need to see if i can call Wyndham and find out if there are any overdue fees that could transfer to me


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Thank you for that information Ron! I'm going to send out an email right now asking exactly the Owners name and any other information i need to see if i can call Wyndham and find out if there are any overdue fees that could transfer to me



I have never had problems with this seller, but I also do understand they use a deed that is not a Warranty Deed for most sales.  The gal who does the closing will ask for your SS#.  DO NOT GIVE IT TO THEM.  They may insist that the resort wants it, but it's not true that you have to give it to a 3rd party, so do not fall into the trap.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> As a Fixed Week Wyndham owner, there is no fees for sending a guest.
> 
> *As for all the other Tuggers, RIDE is having a July 4th BBQ at PP. 1PM. *



Woot about the no Guest Certificate fees!....Beyond that and well, obviously being able to get week 27 every year...any other benefits to fixed week over points?

I'll definatly hold that BBQ..if i can get off work


----------



## ampaholic (May 24, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> Good Lord! I didn't even realize that until I just checked my deed. If a Limited Warranty Deed is a quick claim deed (and I am guessing it is), then that's what I got.
> 
> Ah, well. I've already received my $10.50 value out of it so if anyone comes looking for it, they can have it!



A limited warranty deed is not a quit claim deed - a quit claim will say somewhere "quit claim" as in "I (undersigned) hereby quit all claims I may have on (such and such) property forever". This leaves any others who may have a claim to fight it out (in court) over the chain of ownership.

The title to a piece of REAL ESTATE has a chain of custody (much like police evidence does) breaks and knots in the chain are why they invented title insurance.

You however can do all the same research a title company would do before they issue an insurance policy on the property. Start at the county recorder - any really important "clouds" (breaks and knots) on the title should be evident after a basic search.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 24, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> A limited warranty deed is not a quit claim deed - a quit claim will say somewhere "quit claim" as in "I (undersigned) hereby quit all claims I may have on (such and such) property forever". This leaves any others who may have a claim to fight it out (in court) over the chain of ownership.
> 
> The title to a piece of REAL ESTATE has a chain of custody (much like police evidence does) breaks and knots in the chain are why they invented title insurance.
> 
> You however can do all the same research a title company would do before they issue an insurance policy on the property. Start at the county recorder - any really important "clouds" (breaks and knots) on the title should be evident after a basic search.



Well, it doesn't say "quit claim" anywhere. So maybe this operation has moved to using Limited Warranty Deeds. Regardless, I am not going to lose any sleep over it  .


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

You know what i think is interesting...Well i *kinda* have an RCI account now, i haven't paid yet...but i have some access...

When i look up the 2br Lockoff at Patriots place seperately for 2012...with the RCI Deposit calculator thingy(i don't know the exact room number just 202A/B)

The B side which is the MUCH MUCH Smaller side, with the partial kitchen...gets me 25 TPU while the Huge A side with the full kitchen only get 20 TPU

Spammed with a picture to show the HUGE difference between the B and A sides


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2011)

Does the A side have a sleep sofa? If not, it only sleeps 2 and the B side sleeps 4. That may be the difference.

I bring the potato chips to the BBQ.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Does the A side have a sleep sofa? If not, it only sleeps 2 and the B side sleeps 4. That may be the difference.
> 
> I bring the potato chips to the BBQ.



Nice! Now all we need is Beer, Burgers and Buns :ignore: 

I don't think RCI wants people to understand the TPU setup...sleeper sofa on both side according to wyndham(they're listed as 4/2 on RCI also)...i guess i shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth, because if i was depositing anything, it would be that side starting 2012...but working in insurance after going to college for accounting....i kinda need things to add up..


----------



## ampaholic (May 24, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> We are in a period of time with a bad economy and fewer travelers (thus fewer $179's for RCI) and offering 18 TPU for a week they sell for 5 TPU is RCI's way of holding a torch under the whole "world of timeshare travel" to heat it up so they get more $179's. Pretty smart actually.
> 
> That's all it is - it is also the subject of a waaaayyyy overblown thread featuring Tombo and Carolinian going at it hammer and tong.



from another thread about TPU's - jeeze people sure have a need for RCI to make sense - well, they don't _*THEY MAKE DOLLARS !*_

:hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

The A side was definitely more points than the B side, when I checked for you. The B side gets 17.  The two sides together, if you don't bank separately, is only 23.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 24, 2011)

I saw this. I really wanted to bid on it. I was using "fixed week" for my search term on Ebay - there are remarkably few fixed weeks - and was sorely tempted. 

The resort looks great. The MFs are reasonable. The Wyndham system works well. 

I think you scored a win.

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The A side was definitely more points than the B side, when I checked for you. The B side gets 17.  The two sides together, if you don't bank separately, is only 23.



Hmm...maybe i'm doing it wrong then...i sign in...Click on weeks....Manage your deposits...Deposit Calculator...Resort ID 1141...Option 2...Room Type 1br...kitchen type Partial 4(2)....unit number/name(i don't really know what to put here)37-202B....interval/year 27 11....

Maximum Trading Power (25)
current trading power (20)

Maybe i'm screwing up the unit number/name part?  Maybe its just giving me higher numbers till i pay the $90 to join!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Hmm...maybe i'm doing it wrong then...i sign in...Click on weeks....Manage your deposits...Deposit Calculator...Resort ID 1141...Option 2...Room Type 1br...kitchen type Partial 4(2)....unit number/name(i don't really know what to put here)37-202B....interval/year 27 11....
> 
> Maximum Trading Power (25)
> current trading power (20)
> ...



I was looking at 2012 deposits.  Say you know the unit number.  The resort code is 1141.  I used the unit # of 202, side A, then side B, then week 27, 2011.  You need to choose the option of knowing the room #.

2011 is 27/22 for A
24/19 for side B

Awesome numbers had you owned it about nine months ago.


----------



## antjmar (May 24, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Hmm...maybe i'm doing it wrong then...i sign in...Click on weeks....Manage your deposits...Deposit Calculator...Resort ID 1141...Option 2...Room Type 1br...kitchen type Partial 4(2)....unit number/name(i don't really know what to put here)37-202B....interval/year 27 11....
> 
> Maximum Trading Power (25)
> current trading power (20)
> ...



as you probably already know 4th of July is sometimes week 26 sometimes 27.  Per the e-bay ad you have a sunday to sunday week which does give you 4th of July for 2011 and 2012 (not 2013) However the RCI calculator is using a saturday check in which has lower values for 2012 since that is a July 7th check in.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

*Congrats on your first timshare!!*

Now you have to update your TUG user profile and put your first purchase
under "Resorts Owned".


----------



## rrlongwell (May 24, 2011)

ronparise said:


> ... I purchased from this guys before, At the risk of inducing deeper buyer's remorse, Ill say, They are quick because they use a quit claim deed, (no title search, no guarantees) I dont much like it, but with only a dollar at risk, (and you will probably get a free vacation) whats the risk?



The risk is if Wyndham Vacation Resorts/Ownership does not reconize the transfer because of title problems, it could cost a thousand or two to straigten out if it can be done while you are paying the maintance fees to prevent a forclosure by the Property Owener's Association.  This can happen with a Warrenty Deed also. I also saw one company advertize on the internet that they would get a timeshare sold for you with the buyer being stuck with the problem of resolving title issues.  Hopefully, since it appears the seller is a continuing business of some sort, is there something in writing that if the change of ownership is not accepted by Wyndham et. al. then they will buy it back.  From what I can tell, the week that includes the 4th of July this year has little or no rental value for a 1 bedroom unit for this year.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was looking at 2012 deposits.  Say you know the unit number.  The resort code is 1141.  I used the unit # of 202, side A, then side B, then week 27, 2011.  You need to choose the option of knowing the room #.
> 
> 2011 is 27/22 for A
> 24/19 for side B
> ...



Ok...i've been playing in RCI alot...The Ebay auction only gives me the room number...which would be 202AB...the building number isn't listed...and i'm still waiting on a reply email from them

The RCI Deposit Caculator...IF i chose building 1-202B through 17-202B its lists it as a studio with a saturday check in and 24/19 and room 202A is 27/22...everything from 18-202B to 41-202B lists it as a 1br with a sunday checkin and 25/20 and 202A is 25/20 also

Either way 24-25 TPU sounds like a good Mid-level of points for only half of my MF's or about $380(or less if you figure the small side is 1/3 the size of the big side)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

Ride, you did well.  Ask the building #.


----------



## levatino (May 25, 2011)

Is it spring break week, typically March, or week 27?  The posting says both.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 25, 2011)

levatino said:


> Is it spring break week, typically March, or week 27?  The posting says both.



I bet a dollar on it being week 27


----------



## DrBopp (May 25, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Wow...I know you guys have talked about getting TS's for nothing...But, i've never actually seen it happen before...You think they'll insist i send them that $1?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Ok, so now i'm a bit paranoid...Why didn't anyone else bid??  Its a good week, 2br lockoff in a place that was recently renovated, in Williamsburg, low end 37 TPU in RCI, high end in the 50's...IF i convert it to points, its under $5 a point....What am i missing?



Jolly Good Show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 26, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ride, you did well.  Ask the building #.



Ok got the building number, contract number and the last name of the previous owner over the phone today...and he confirmed it was week 27  Says he'll be emailing out the paperwork later today, i'm going to take this as 2nd hand information till i see it on the deed though...

Building number is 25-202AB


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 26, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Building number is 25-202AB



Is that the building & unit next to the dumpsters?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 26, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Is that the building & unit next to the dumpsters?



haha...for it only costing me $1, i can afford to buy lots and lots of fabreeze!

Honestly, i'm a little worried about it being a 202 room, i'd much rather be on the ground floor as i travel with my 5yr old...and little feet echo alot to the rooms below...i don't mind noise above me, but i hate being the noise above other people

Looks like the Nathan Hale Building...Does this mean i have to learn who he is?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 26, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> haha...for it only costing me $1, i can afford to buy lots and lots of fabreeze!
> 
> Honestly, i'm a little worried about it being a 202 room, i'd much rather be on the ground floor as i travel with my 5yr old...and little feet echo alot to the rooms below...i don't mind noise above me, but i hate being the noise above other people
> 
> Looks like the Nathan Hale Building...Does this mean i have to learn who he is?



Yes, you may be subject to a pop quiz.  For all I know, if you miss it you get to buy another timeshare from Wyndham.


----------



## massvacationer (May 26, 2011)

*good deal*

sounds like a good deal to me....you bought a lock-off unit, for the most desirable week of the year, in a nice freshly renovated resort....for a buck!!!

and you can split it and get some great trades, if you want

And, if you get sick of it, you shouldn't have trouble getting someone else to take it of your hands

really no downside to this


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 3, 2011)

Talked to the closing company today(Carlina at ResortClosings, inc.)...they had no idea i had talked to the agent about getting this years use!  So..after a 20 minute discussion, mentioned i never would have bought it if i didn't have this years use...that got kinda tense towards the end...she contacted the 'donor' about me being put on as a guest for this year...Asked me to call back next friday to confirm...i'm going to be really sad if i don't get use this year...The ex is already booking flights!!

her official line is:


> Contacted donor requesting authorization for the buyer to use the week as a guest as we work on the legal transfer of the timeshare.



Wow, looks like she did alot of work today



> 06-03-2011(carlina): Received signed purchase contract from buyer via fax.
> 06-03-2011(carlina): Contacted donor requesting authorization for the buyer to use the week as a guest as we work on the legal transfer of the timeshare.
> 06-03-2011(carlina): Checklist to accounting.
> 06-03-2011(carlina): Issued donation docs, waiting on authorization for buyer.
> 06-03-2011(carlina): Deed to be notarized.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 9, 2011)

I like bumping my own thread!

So today i noticed...



> 06-08-2011(carlina): Received authorization letter for (My Name) from donor.
> 06-08-2011(carlina): Mailed deed to be recorded



I'm hoping the authorization letter is her talking about this event from last week



> 06-03-2011(carlina): Contacted donor requesting authorization for the buyer to use the week as a guest as we work on the legal transfer of the timeshare



Woot! I almost own a TS!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Interesting Change in RCI TPU's*

The below quote is to reference the previous values...it's interesting...now when i search my room 25-202A and 25-202B for 2012 i get 27TPU for the A side and 26TPU for the B side for the 2012 year in which it falls on the 4th of july...So it went up 3TPU's....*BUT* thats not the interesting part...When i had previously searched 2013 in the past, that year week 27 doesn't fall on the 4th of july...It had given me 19TPU for the A side and 18TPU for the B side....NOW while searching...i get the same TPU value as a 4th of july year...27TPU and 26TPU...

Soo, my new question...Anyone else have a 4th of july FIXED week and had the same change happen to them?





Ridewithme38 said:


> Week 27, 2br Lock-off at patriots place $776 MF
> 
> When it falls on 4th of July it gets me 50 TPU's with my MF of $776 thats $15.52 per TPU  When it doesn't fall on the 4th of July it gets me 37 TPU's thats about $20.97 per TPU...figuring it will fall on the 4th 1/2 the time...$18.25
> 
> Soo....$18.25 per TPU is what i own....What about you guys?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 12, 2011)

First stay at my first TS ownership


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2011)

What a cute little girl!  So how did you like your new timeshare?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen G said:


> What a cute little girl!  So how did you like your new timeshare?



I'm thinking i'm going to use it mostly for exchanging....it wasn't a bad place...but 53TPU can get me alot better places 

and am looking for a mid-sized points contract for short stays


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 12, 2011)

Do both Wyndham and RCI permit you to exchange the 2 bedroom lock-off unit seperatly through RCI.  in other words, will Wyndham let you book the A side and B side as seperate weeks?


----------



## bdmauk (Jul 12, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> interesting...now when i search my room 25-202A and 25-202B for 2012 i get 27TPU for the A side and 26TPU for the B side for the 2012 year in which it falls on the 4th of july...So it went up 3TPU's....*BUT* thats not the interesting part...When i had previously searched 2013 in the past, that year week 27 doesn't fall on the 4th of july...It had given me 19TPU for the A side and 18TPU for the B side....NOW while searching...i get the same TPU value as a 4th of july year...27TPU and 26TPU...




I take that to mean DEPOSIT NOW (before RCI changes its mind again)!!


----------



## vckempson (Jul 12, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Do both Wyndham and RCI permit you to exchange the 2 bedroom lock-off unit seperatly through RCI.  in other words, will Wyndham let you book the A side and B side as seperate weeks?



Can you clarify the question?  Are you asking if Wydham every deposits the A & B side separately in RCI for exchanges?  If the that's the question, I don't know if there's a blanket answer.  Some locations have dedicated 1 & 2 bedroom units, plus 2 bdrm lockoffs.  In those situations, I've only seen the dedicated 1 bdrm on RCI and not the 1/2 of the lockoff.  For places who's 1 bdrm are all the 1/2 of a lockoff, I think Wyndham does make them available through RCI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2011)

Ride has a fixed deed week which can be deposited as separate units. He does not have a float week nor is he trying to deposit points reservations. IF he converts this FW to a points converted fixed week, he then would have to abide by the points rules.

Recent changes away from the old 28K and 42K deposits of intervals has made Wyndham/RCI portal NOT the attractive means to use RCI Weeks -- IMHO. Before, those older deposits had a tenancy to allow exchanging back into Wyndham in both higher seasons and bigger units.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 19, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Recent changes away from the old 28K and 42K deposits of intervals has made Wyndham/RCI portal NOT the attractive means to use RCI Weeks -- IMHO. Before, those older deposits had a tenancy to allow exchanging back into Wyndham in both higher seasons and bigger units.



i wish i had gotten in during the 28k-42k days...those were the Prime Wyndham times!  I am looking for a mid-size points contract to suppliment this Fixed week ownership...But i'm going to use it only for Internal Short stays(which is going to be fun to figure out with the reservation and housekeeping credit issues) 

On a seperate note....THESE DARN TRANSFERS TAKE FOREVER!!!! I WANT WYNDHAM TO ACCEPT MY DARN OWNERSHIP ALREADY!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 3, 2011)

Still waiting...I believe Wyndham told me they recieved the deed between 6/23 - 6/28? so i most likely have an ENTIRE more month to wait!!


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2011)

Wyndham just finished with two transfers for me;  one is a fixed week the other a fixed week converted to points. They are at different resorts . Both took almost 8 weeks to the day..from the time they received the recorded deeds


----------



## e.bram (Aug 3, 2011)

Ride: 
You should look for TSes closer to your home. Like Cape Cod or Newport. You can get waterfront and a 3-5 hr trip instead of more than 8 hs., which can be a burden if only one driver.


ps. add Westerly, RI and Westport, CT.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 7, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Ride:
> You should look for TSes closer to your home. Like Cape Cod or Newport. You can get waterfront and a 3-5 hr trip instead of more than 8 hs., which can be a burden if only one driver.
> 
> 
> ps. add Westerly, RI and Westport, CT.



I'm kinda new at the vacation game. i'd love to find a place closer to home, RI, Conn, Mass, NH, etc. but everything i've found (granted i've only searched ebay) has been what looked like sub-standard TS's...things that look like they haven't been updated in a decade...or they are amazing...but not on a beach

Any tips on the top 10 in the northeast?

Plus, i think i bought to my limit for this year


----------



## chapjim (Aug 7, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Congratulations on your first purchase, likely your first of many, and Wyndham points would not be a consideration for me with that week.  You can rent it out for at least the maintenance fees, so it passes that test.  Driving distance to home is good.



Personally, I think renting this unit for $780 will be a problem.  I can rent a 2 BR unit in July for $650 and make a hundred bucks or so.  Some Wyndham owners can do better than that.

I have stayed at all three of the Wyndham Williamsburg resorts.  My impression of Patriot's Place was that it was just a place to stay.  I didn't even know they had a pool until I saw it in the Directory just now.  I like Patriot's Place.  It is a quiet place to stay with few frills.  But, I think it ranks three of three in popularity in Williamsburg.

I'd use the week for a while at least (as opposed to converting to points or banking).  It should be a good annual family vacation.  (Maybe a bit steamy!)


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 7, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm kinda new at the vacation game. i'd love to find a place closer to home, RI, Conn, Mass, NH, etc. but everything i've found (granted i've only searched ebay) has been what looked like sub-standard TS's...things that look like they haven't been updated in a decade...or they are amazing...but not on a beach
> 
> Any tips on the top 10 in the northeast?
> 
> Plus, i think i bought to my limit for this year



I have not been to the Resorts in the areas you indicated.  However, I would not be surprised if they, for the most part, are the older resorts in the Wyndham Northeast family of resorts.  For what it is worth, based on my recent sales presentations at Old Town Alexandria and National Harbor, The New Port Inn is the Resort they are pushing hard to sell.  Old Town Alexandria Sales explained that the Sales Office at the sales office at this  location has been shut down and some sales staff were transferred to them.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 15, 2011)

Woot! Finally recieved a letter in the mail Accepting my Membership Transfer...Did you know, Fixed week owners don't HAVE members numbers? Thats interesting....just means i've got to keep 'borrowing' my friends account to check availablity

Now to figure out how to pay next year MF's so i can deposit the small side of my lock-off with RCI

Won the Auction on May 24th, Wyndham recieved the Documents on June 28th the letter was dated August 9th...Not horrible


----------



## ronparise (Aug 15, 2011)

How are using your friends account to check availability?  What he (or she) sees as a points owner is different that what is available to weeks owners.

I own floating weeks at another Wyndham property. Because there are so few weeks converted to points, I often see that there is no availability for points but lots available for  weeks owners (and even rentals through extra holidays)


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 15, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Woot!



You might want to consider calling coorporate sales and see what the best price they can give you to convert the fixed week lock-off to points.  In the long run you may get more flexability and enjoyment out of this even though it may cost you 2-3 thousand dollars.  You could then use the points to get realitively cheep reservations at the older Northeast Resorts.  You might have a pleasant surprise on the payback on your purchase price plus the conversation cost would be compared to the rental of similar accommodations on the secondary market.  I bet the payback would be under two years if you used properties above Pennsylvania and New Jersey.  I hope I would not look foolish by losing the bet.  If I made a mistake on the math guesstamate, I am sure someone will bring it to our attention.


----------

